# Roosters comb is leaking white fluid



## Rooster69 (Jan 19, 2014)

My Rooster has a rose comb and the other day it looked rather larger than normal so when I picked him up to examine it I touched it and whit fluid like puss leaked out. So I got a warm cloth a washed it but it still seems to fill back up with puss. It doesn't smell but I'm concerned and wondered how to treat him? Any suggestions???? Thanks!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it possible he got frost bite and what your seeing is the wound infected?


----------



## Rooster69 (Jan 19, 2014)

No I don't think it's frostbite because nothing is black. It's a small hole at the back of his rose comb. When you press it it leaks out whitish fluid. Doesn't have an odor just thick like puss. Should I treat with penicillin injectables or not?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sorry I can not advise. I do not medicate my birds. If they are ill, chances are I do not want the bird in my flock.


----------

